# Wrongling Bros Circus 2016



## matrixmom (Aug 20, 2011)

Heres the link to the album...couldnt post on the thread...
http://www.hauntforum.com/album.php?albumid=1759


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Holy cow, what a gorgeous circus theme you've done!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Hot Dang!!! Nice set up, love the name


----------



## tarpleyg (Nov 4, 2014)

Love the play on the name. Ever thought of carrying it on out? Something like: Wrongling Bros. Madness & Mayhem Circus or something like that?


----------



## spinwitch (Jun 14, 2009)

I love the vintage carnival look. I never would have thought of putting a skeleton on a tight rope.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Really nice work!
The skeleton on the tight rope is awesome!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Another great display ... wonderful job!


----------



## Pedagog (Oct 23, 2016)

Looks great.
Well done


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

That looks wonderful. I love the paint job on the horse.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

That is a really great setup


----------



## matrixmom (Aug 20, 2011)

tarpleyg said:


> Love the play on the name. Ever thought of carrying it on out? Something like: Wrongling Bros. Madness & Mayhem Circus or something like that?


Well I have, but I didn't want to bore everyone: but its actually:

Wrongling Bros Circus- Worst Show on Earth


----------



## matrixmom (Aug 20, 2011)

Thanks everyone..!!!.some of the costumes of the clowns outside got changed up at the last second, to more antiquey looking ones. I know its being obsessive, but they were too colorful to be vintage circus. We have electro swing music playing too mixed in with calliope music.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

WOW some awesome props there - nice work!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Wow, it is amazing. I get the whole vintage circus theme, your attention to detail is awesome. Each of the clowns have such personality and I love the angles the pictures were taken from. Massive amount of time and work invested in this haunt, you should be very proud. One of the best circus themes I have ever seen. Well done!


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

Outstanding! And with everything going on with those creepy stalking clowns, this has a real high creep factor!


----------



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

Wow! There is so much wrong... errr right....errrr you know what I mean! The lighting makes everything pop. Makes me wish we were doing carnival theme again so I could copy some your wonderful ideas!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

That is a great and creepy display.


----------



## FistJr (Nov 11, 2014)

Great job, you guys really weren't clowning around on your haunt...


----------



## matrixmom (Aug 20, 2011)

lewlew said:


> Wow! There is so much wrong... errr right....errrr you know what I mean! The lighting makes everything pop. Makes me wish we were doing carnival theme again so I could copy some your wonderful ideas!


Thanks! You can tell JW I will sell him the clown costumes and masks for a great price!!


----------



## matrixmom (Aug 20, 2011)

FistJr said:


> Great job, you guys really weren't clowning around on your haunt...


Love the puns...Thanks again


----------



## matrixmom (Aug 20, 2011)

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol:Wow, it is amazing. I get the whole vintage circus theme, your attention to detail is awesome. Each of the clowns have such personality and I love the angles the pictures were taken from. Massive amount of time and work invested in this haunt, you should be very proud. One of the best circus themes I have ever seen. Well done!


Thanks so much P5....My hubs kept saying no one was going to get my little ideas of wrongling...but you did!!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

matrixmom said:


> Thanks! You can tell JW I will sell him the clown costumes and masks for a great price!!


LOL! Thanks for the offer! What a perfectly fantastic display. You really pulled off so many little details that make it so appealing. Well done! Hey, if you do vampires next year I've got some stuff!


----------



## punkineater (Apr 26, 2014)

You knocked it out of the ring, mm! Loooooved the creepy old circus vibe, wonderful attention to detail, clowns were killer, everything spot on! :biggrinkin:


----------



## matrixmom (Aug 20, 2011)

Here's the video on you tube :


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

MM you did a truly fantastic job. You out do yourself every year!


----------



## matrixmom (Aug 20, 2011)

Thanks everyone for all the nice comments!!I have clown masks/costumes still for sale if anyone is interested,pm me.


----------

